# Looking for a groomer specific board. GNU Billy Goat, Burton Custom X



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Now that the season is coming to an end and the 2015 board prices are dropping I think its time to expand my quiver. 

I am looking to get a groomer specific board for the hard pack North East conditions I usually ride. I want a board thats medium/stiff, stable, fast, holds an edge in hard pack, carves hard (I have enough forgiveness in my other board), and is super responsive edge to edge. I hear cambers are the way to go, and I am worried if i get a rocker/camber/rocker board I will get the same thing as my Jones Mountain Twin. I hit jumps on occasion but rarely do park. I also rarely see powder.

About me: 5'10". 180 lbs. 18 years riding experience. 11.5 boots (Burton Rulers so i guess that means 10.5). Burton Cartel bindings.

Last season I bought a 2013 Jones Mountain Twin 158w and I love it, it tackles everything I throw at it and then some. But, groomers are not its strongest aspect. Its not as stiff as I would prefer a groomer specific board to be, maybe a 6/10. Its not the most stable board out there at high speeds, not out of control, but I am looking for something a little more. Its a little more forgiving than I would prefer, I want to be able to really lean in to my carves. It is fast and responsive, but I bought a wide one (i think 253mm or 258mm) which may be a bit wider than I need.

The two boards I have been looking at are the GNU Billy Goat and Burton Custom X. 

The Custom X looks great, but its expensive, I am not sure I really can afford to drop $500 on a second board. But it does look like the groomer solution.

The GNU Billy Goat looks solid, but sometimes I wonder if I am looking at the same board as my JMT. There seems to be plenty of these left and the price is already dropping below $400 which is nice.

I am looking for some more advice, any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a Custom X and it rips groomers hard. Try finding a good deal on the previous year model, there's no difference. I bought my 2012 custom x on eBay for $220 and it rides great.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For a full on groomer deck you don't want magne. It drags and will slow you down.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> I have a Custom X and it rips groomers hard. Try finding a good deal on the previous year model, there's no difference. I bought my 2012 custom x on eBay for $220 and it rides great.


Good advice, I'll look in to the 2014 models


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Nivek said:


> For a full on groomer deck you don't want magne. It drags and will slow you down.


Can you expand on this? I was always under the impression that the magnetraction is what gives you the edge hold on hard pack and ice.

I think the Billy Goat has subtle magnetraction, not full on. Does the traditional camber of the custom x not need magnetraction? (I'm pretty sure it doesn't have it)


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

master_broshi said:


> Good advice, I'll look in to the 2014 models


I'd recommend 2013+ in decent condition. The amount of people that buy expensive boards and end up not liking them is what gives people like us a chance at snatching them up for cheap.


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

For a groomer specific ice coast board. I'd look at the hotknife or billy goat. I had a billy goat when it was c2 the thing ripped groomers. I wouldn't worry about getting a board that is a similar profile to your rcr if you like the feel of that you can find more aggressive boards via flex and sidecut.

At the same time I have ridden a couple different years of custom X. They are very fast and an awesome groomer board. I am just not impressed with burtons edge tech when it comes to any icy days and we have to many of those here in the east.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Wafflesx said:


> For a groomer specific ice coast board. I'd look at the hotknife or billy goat. I had a billy goat when it was c2 the thing ripped groomers. I wouldn't worry about getting a board that is a similar profile to your rcr if you like the feel of that you can find more aggressive boards via flex and sidecut.
> 
> At the same time I have ridden a couple different years of custom X. They are very fast and an awesome groomer board. I am just not impressed with burtons edge tech when it comes to any icy days and we have to many of those here in the east.


How was the billy goat for carving? Did it really lock in or would the turns slide out a bit? I find my JMT a bit too forgiving when I don't want it to be.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Wafflesx said:


> For a groomer specific ice coast board. I'd look at the hotknife or billy goat. I had a billy goat when it was c2 the thing ripped groomers. I wouldn't worry about getting a board that is a similar profile to your rcr if you like the feel of that you can find more aggressive boards via flex and sidecut.
> 
> At the same time I have ridden a couple different years of custom X. They are very fast and an awesome groomer board. I am just not impressed with burtons edge tech when it comes to any icy days and we have to many of those here in the east.


If you can't get an edge on a custom x you're doing something wrong


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

+1 for the Custom X and additional + for getting last year's model and/or a used one. 

Even a regular Custom (Camber) will rip groomers all day if you can't get the X for a reasonable price.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> For a full on groomer deck you don't want magne. It drags and will slow you down.


Real talk. The mag digs rather than slices. Had a skate banana and rode a few other mag tech boards on the east coast and they are only good for people with bad technique and low edge hold confidence. 

Go with a full cambered board with clean sharp edges.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

I have also looked in to the Yes Standard, but again I am worried its too much like my Jones Mountain Twin. Plus I can't find one anywhere other than evo.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> Real talk. The mag digs rather than slices. Had a skate banana and rode a few other mag tech boards on the east coast and they are only good for people with bad technique and low edge hold confidence.
> 
> Go with a full cambered board with clean sharp edges.


^Truth...
I have a billygoat c2btx, have demo'd a c3 and have 3 traditional stiff cambered boards...if you want to full tilt blast groomers...go with traditional cambered, stiff, no mag and sharp edges.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

master_broshi said:


> Can you expand on this? I was always under the impression that the magnetraction is what gives you the edge hold on hard pack and ice.


Yeah... Niveks comment does not interfere with your comment ^. Magnetraction _does_ increase edgehold _and_ drags. It cuts into (rather then slides/glides over) ice. More edgehold but also more drag= breaking if on edge. Take a bread knife and a meat knife and cut a frozen piece of meat and you'll see the principle immediately.

It's a trade-off. You want absolute edgehold: go with MT but accept drag when carving. You want no breaking while carving: don't go with MT. You want both (to a certain extent): go with mellow MT but accept that it's a trade off.


----------



## master_broshi (Aug 13, 2013)

neni said:


> Yeah... Niveks comment does not interfere with your comment ^. Magnetraction _does_ increase edgehold _and_ drags. It cuts into (rather then slides/glides over) ice. More edgehold but also more drag= breaking if on edge. Take a bread knife and a meat knife and cut a frozen piece of meat and you'll see the principle immediately.
> 
> It's a trade-off. You want absolute edgehold: go with MT but accept drag when carving. You want no breaking while carving: don't go with MT. You want both (to a certain extent): go with mellow MT but accept that it's a trade off.


Thanks for that explanation. I guess this will all come down to preference. My JMT has mellow magnetraction, but combined with the medium flex I find it a little to playful and chattery on uneven or harder pack days. I'm leaning towards a traditional camber thats a little stiffer.


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

master_broshi said:


> How was the billy goat for carving? Did it really lock in or would the turns slide out a bit? I find my JMT a bit too forgiving when I don't want it to be.


I had the Billy Goat when it was c2 it was a bit forgiving. Doesn't lock in nearly as much as my Humanity C5 or other camber dominant profiles. I havn't ridden the new billygoat which is c3, but that is a camber dominant and should rail into carves hard.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a board you would like, I'm sure of it.

Rossi J-Dub 161, full camber WITH mag.

This thing is an East coasters dream.

If you've been ridin' for 18 years, you should now that boards aren't made from dairy products

It's only a couple years old & ridden once.

Still super fresh.


TT


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Add the Ripsaw to your list.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^Truth...
> I have a billygoat c2btx, have demo'd a c3 and have 3 traditional stiff cambered boards...if you want to full tilt blast groomers...go with traditional cambered, stiff, no mag and sharp edges.


But have you tried full camber with mag?

That's an oddity, not a lot of people get to try that one.

I don't know why there are so few of these out there?

They are full on beasts.

These are THE 2 attributes, that make a sweet carving board.

It's funny I'm having this conversation on my phone right now about this board too.

I think I'm gonna bring the J-Dub, the RipSaw X & a Palmer Titanium Channel to Whistler tomorrow.

Yup that's definitely the plan.

Never brought one of the Palmers to Whistler before, shit,:embarrased1: haha, I'm almost scared

Fuck, I've been over 100kmh on my home made longboard, that I made out of my old tv stand.

I'm pretty sure I can crush that on a snowboard.
Damn to bad the Dave Murry Downhill wasn't open.

An actual giant slalom would be sooo cool to take any of these three down.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> But have you tried full camber with mag?
> 
> That's an oddity, not a lot of people get to try that one.
> 
> ...


I haz and it was one of my top favorites....it was a directional twin, full cam with full mag...realz fine for ripping hardpack groomers. Twas an old gnu b-nice 155...very fun board...sadly snapped the tail...but have been on the hunt for something just like it in a 155-158.


----------



## Krn4996 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey, I've got a 2011 custom x thats been ridden twice. It just sits in the board bag and collects dust.. If your interested pm me..


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kessler Ride


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Real talk. The mag digs rather than slices. Had a skate banana and rode a few other mag tech boards on the east coast and they are only good for people with bad technique and low edge hold confidence.
> 
> Go with a full cambered board with clean sharp edges.


Good to know you conquered your bad technique and edge hold confidence by switching boards.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You pretty much cant go wrong with either of those boards. I really love the C3 shape, it's like camber thats also good at powder. The nice thing about magna is that it will always grip even when the edges are dull, where as straight up sidecut needs to be sharp to get that nice bite. Just nice to know your gonna grip if you end up in a situation where you have to have that edge hold when you had been lazy with your board maintenance. 

I ride a 61 Darker series and I'm 200 lbs and 5'10" 
Love the Darker for just flat out bombing the groomers. Also another C3 board you might want to consider.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the 14/15 C3 Billy Goat and love it. I had a full camber Palmer Carbon Circle II for several years, switched to a C2 LibTech T.Rice a few years ago, and was intrigued by the C3 profile and MT 0.5 on the Goat so I pulled the trigger. 

The C2 profile on the T.Rice was easier to transition to than I thought it would be and it seemed to stiffen the faster I went but the full MT seemed a bit catchy to me. The camber dominat C3 profile combined with the MT 0.5 seemed like it would be a great combination - and it turned out to be just that. The Goat feels very similar to my old Carbon Circle II at speed but the slight camber between the feet seems to make it more forgiving at low speeds where I'd catch an edge on the Palmer. 

What's really impressive is that the Goat plows through crud and you barely feel it so when the end of the day rolls around you're not getting bounced around all over the place. I've tuned into a gear whore so I'm considering a NS Ripsaw but it would have to be an unbelievable ride for me to give up the Goat.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

francium said:


> If you can't get an edge on a custom x you're doing something wrong


Agree, Burton's 'edge tech' for custom X is simple: it's cambered, keep it sharp and it will grip.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, if your technique is still bad and/or you lack edge hold confidence on ice (or you don't blindly follow arrogant opinions :facepalm3, I've got a 2014 Darker Series 158 for sale in the "Buy and Sell" forum.

It will suit your requirements to a T and is well under $500. Ridden only 6 days and in excellent condition.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

freshy said:


> Good to know you conquered your bad technique and edge hold confidence by switching boards.


Don't take it out on me that you need Mag to hold an edge. I guess that speaks for your technique and confidence by itself.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Don't take it out on me that you need Mag to hold an edge. I guess that speaks for your technique and confidence by itself.


If Lib made a .5 mag or even no mag darker I'd be all over it, but I don't think magnetraction is that bad of a thing. Definitely has no impact on anyone's skill level. 

I was trying to make a joke about how you say you rode lib techs but and then say only people with bad technique ride them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

freshy said:


> If Lib made a .5 mag or even no mag darker I'd be all over it, but I don't think magnetraction is that bad of a thing. Definitely has no impact on anyone's skill level.
> 
> I was trying to make a joke about how you say you rode lib techs but and then say only people with bad technique ride them.


I know, I was being a smart ass too. In reality "to each his own" is how I really feel. I personally don't like mag or lib boards, I just don't like how they're made or how much they cost but they do have sick graphics.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

master_broshi said:


> Now that the season is coming to an end and the 2015 board prices are dropping I think its time to expand my quiver.
> 
> I am looking to get a groomer specific board for the hard pack North East conditions I usually ride. I want a board thats medium/stiff, stable, fast, holds an edge in hard pack, carves hard (I have enough forgiveness in my other board), and is super responsive edge to edge. I hear cambers are the way to go, and I am worried if i get a rocker/camber/rocker board I will get the same thing as my Jones Mountain Twin. I hit jumps on occasion but rarely do park. I also rarely see powder.
> 
> ...


Fuck all those shitty boards

I got the board for you.

Not last years.

Not this years

Next years, yet to be released.

Never Summer RipSaw.

Never Summer is selling the current model for $519.99
Never Summer Snowboards - Ripsaw

I will sell you next years model for $400.

Brand spankin' new 

Sticker still on the base

It's actually a wide model, but if you truly want to carve, you need the wide.

I like to carve trenches, I specifically choose the wide model.

My boots are a size 9


TT


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I have a board you would like, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Rossi J-Dub 161, full camber WITH mag.
> 
> ...


Get lost troll


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

master_broshi said:


> Now that the season is coming to an end and the 2015 board prices are dropping I think its time to expand my quiver.
> 
> I am looking to get a groomer specific board for the hard pack North East conditions I usually ride. I want a board thats medium/stiff, stable, fast, holds an edge in hard pack, carves hard (I have enough forgiveness in my other board), and is super responsive edge to edge. I hear cambers are the way to go, and I am worried if i get a rocker/camber/rocker board I will get the same thing as my Jones Mountain Twin. I hit jumps on occasion but rarely do park. I also rarely see powder.
> 
> ...


Just to let the OP know about one more option: The Fullbag Diamond Blade 163cm.










All our boards are designed, made and tested by snowboarders just north of the border from you. This particular model is for the type of riding you are describing and the same conditions you are facing. It is slightly wider than what you are looking for, but then again if you want to really put it on edge and avoid toe and heel drag with regular angles, you will need it. The board also packs a lot of effective edge once angled into a carve for maximum edge hold. Profile is a medium camber that extends well past the insert packs with early release contact points. So it can easily be released from a carve for a speedcheck, a few slarves or a slash, ridden switch when needed, and jumped.

Here you can watch my buddy Louis demonstrating pretty much all of this. He uses a size 10 Burton Driver X boot and the board has a 26.5cm waist with a progressive dual sidecut that averages 8.8m.

http://youtu.be/TGq2r6HRHHQ

If you need more info, just let me know.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

How does the Fullbag Diamond Blade board compare to the Arbor Steepwater


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Get lost troll


:finger1::hairy:


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Just to let the OP know about one more option: The Fullbag Diamond Blade 163cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Fullbag... really nice clip there. Awesome. Goes to a stylish level of good carving without looking like a kook.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Get lost troll
> ...


Seriously man, you come to every thread now and tell everyone to stop looking at the boards they are looking at, and instead buy one of your 40 boards for sale so you can pay your damn mortgage.

There is a buy sell trade section for a reason. Stop killing threads trying to sell one of your used damn boards. Nobody wants them


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

You've probably already bought a board but one board that I recently purchased that is a great groomer killer is the Amplid UNW8. No one carries them so I ordered directly from them and it came right from Europe within a week to the U.S. It is a competitor to the Custom X which I love but I actually like the UNW8 even better. It is a stiff full traditional camber board with a good amount of camber. It doesn't feel super light in the hands but on your feet, since the nose and tail are super light and the mass centralized, it feels super light and super super quick to rotate. It's livelier than the Custom X and really energetic. Also has a nice fast base. It's a super fun ride. I bought it at discount at the end of the season so I only had the chance to ride it 2 days at Jay Peak in mid-April but it's definitely found a place in my quiver. My daily driver is my NS Chairman but the Amplid UNW8 will be my groomer day board.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> How does the Fullbag Diamond Blade board compare to the Arbor Steepwater


Never rode the steepwater, but based on the specs, looks more like a "traditional" freeride board. More of a bomber then carver.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Wow Fullbag... really nice clip there. Awesome. Goes to a stylish level of good carving without looking like a kook.


Thanks F1EA!!!  Louis did the riding and edited the clip, his brother did the filming.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Seriously man, you come to every thread now and tell everyone to stop looking at the boards they are looking at, and instead buy one of your 40 boards for sale so you can pay your damn mortgage.
> 
> There is a buy sell trade section for a reason. Stop killing threads trying to sell one of your used damn boards. Nobody wants them


I have no problem with someone advising of an appropriate board they have for sale for the OP, but calling all the other boards "shitty" to pump up your sale?
Bush league - and worthy of abuse.

To be fair to TT, the board he is trying to sell in this case is new, according to him.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks F1EA!!!  Louis did the riding and edited the clip, his brother did the filming.


Well he's stylish as hell.

I subscribed to your Youtube channel already


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Well he's stylish as hell.


He is ranked as one of the fastest Pro slalom skateboarders in the world, and known for his great style. I made sure it was part of the graphic on his Pro slalom model with Fullbag. Says "Speed & Style" on it. 

Here are some of the slalom vids he did:
http://youtu.be/60W8SbXVvgA
http://youtu.be/JI-rOc3o9pE
http://youtu.be/zbUVbzCjpns

Does pretty much everything he gets into with style. Here's a bindingless video he did on a Grassroots powdersurf:
http://youtu.be/Q94KEnmk8OM



F1EA said:


> I subscribed to your Youtube channel already


Cool!!! And thanks!!! Louis is in most of the snowboard vids, and in a lot of the skateboard ones.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Seriously man, you come to every thread now and tell everyone to stop looking at the boards they are looking at, and instead buy one of your 40 boards for sale so you can pay your damn mortgage.
> 
> There is a buy sell trade section for a reason. Stop killing threads trying to sell one of your used damn boards. Nobody wants them


The guy I bought it off said he used it it a whole bunch of times

He was totally full of shit, it had never been ridden.

I, on the other hand, try everything @ least once.
Or try too @ least,

Full camber Magna-traction, haha, that is a must try.
Simply because I've only ever seen one other one & never got to try it.

A lot of you guys, think there's only 6 or so snowboard companies in the world

I like to read about the weird decks that have been made out there, & if they sound sweet, I'll track one down.

I've had lots & lots of super sweet decks, Probably a shit load you've never heard of Nolefag2069.:finger1:

If you think that every year, all those boards are somehow superior, than the years before?

You're a retard.

Almost all the boards I have, have been ridden 1 or 2 times, the odd one with a few more.

Then I sell em for dirt cheap, go fuckin' look ass wipe.

Offering next years brand new Ripsaw for $400 bcks when buddy is lookin' @ far shittier decks for that much or more

Pardon my rudeness, how dare I offer up such a sweet deal:finger1:

You wouldn't believe it:finger1:

Someone wanted it:finger1:

It's gone now:finger1:


Go fuck yourself:finger1:

Toodles


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Love is in the air!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously man, you come to every thread now and tell everyone to stop looking at the boards they are looking at, and instead buy one of your 40 boards for sale so you can pay your damn mortgage.
> ...


Out of all that bullshit you posted, how does any of it address the point? 

You are hijacking threads to talk about your random company boards, that you are trying to sell.

Here is a fucking brilliant idea. If you want to talk about them, start a new fucking thread and let people talk about the two boards the original poster asked about.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Out of all that bullshit you posted, how does any of it address the point?
> 
> You are hijacking threads to talk about your random company boards, that you are trying to sell.
> 
> Here is a fucking brilliant idea. If you want to talk about them, start a new fucking thread and let people talk about the two boards the original poster asked about.


Wow that's a brilliant idea:facepalm3:, start a thread

That's a good place for the op the hear the other suggestions

You are retarded.

My 1st suggestion, is an ideal board for him, both size wise & for what he wants to do with it.

Which he probably has never heard of?

Backed up by Wrath 

Originally Posted by timmytard View Post
But have you tried full camber with mag?

That's an oddity, not a lot of people get to try that one.

I don't know why there are so few of these out there?

They are full on beasts.

These are THE 2 attributes, that make a sweet carving board.

It's funny I'm having this conversation on my phone right now about this board too.

An actual giant slalom would be sooo cool to take any of these three down.


TT
I haz and it was one of my top favorites....it was a directional twin, full cam with full mag...realz fine for ripping hardpack groomers. Twas an old gnu b-nice 155...very fun board...sadly snapped the tail...but have been on the hunt for something just like it in a 155-158.

Suggesting awesome boards to people, as an alternative to much higher priced newer ones.

That's what this medium is for, you fuckin' idiot.:finger1:


Other posters, or at least one I saw mentioned the RipSaw.

Cause yup, it'll slay groomers.

I'm ridin' one right now & holy fuck.

That's all I'll say about that, so you don't start whining that I should start a new thread.

Karma dropped one on my lap.
So I offered up next years, yet too be released, brand new sticker still on the base RipSaw X for $400
That's a sweet deal.


A) it's ideal
B) not last years or even this years
C) cheaper than the boards he was thinking of getting
D) shut your fuckin' mouth you stupid fuck
E) you don't have a fuckin' clue
F) after further investigation, you're trying to sell a couple of the same boards as me but for way more.

Guess you haven't had any luck selling your 2 year old used Heritage for $300


You're just a fuckin' weasel 

So I repeat

Go fuck yourself :finger1:


TT


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

It takes a certain type of "special" to continually miss the point, but this is the same guy that can't pay his mortgage and submits sob stories for free boards despite being so fucking stupid that he purchased over $10,000 worth of snowboard equipment. Great candidate for the welfare system, but that's another story....

The point, that is continuously missed. You sell boards in the buy sell thread. So quit posting in every damn thread about one of your 40 boards for sale. Nobody gives a shit about your Happy Gilmoresque story of not being able to pay for your house because of stupid financial decisions.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> It takes a certain type of "special" to continually miss the point, but this is the same guy that can't pay his mortgage and submits sob stories for free boards despite being so fucking stupid that he purchased over $10,000 worth of snowboard equipment. Great candidate for the welfare system, but that's another story....
> 
> The point, that is continuously missed. You sell boards in the buy sell thread. So quit posting in every damn thread about one of your 40 boards for sale. Nobody gives a shit about your Happy Gilmoresque story of not being able to pay for your house because of stupid financial decisions.


If you got a problem with TT take it to pm's if you must keep trying to piss him off. OP did ask for recommendations and Timmy gave him some. The only thread derailer here is you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> It takes a certain type of "special" to continually miss the point, but this is the same guy that can't pay his mortgage and submits sob stories for free boards despite being so fucking stupid that he purchased over $10,000 worth of snowboard equipment. Great candidate for the welfare system, but that's another story....
> 
> The point, that is continuously missed. You sell boards in the buy sell thread. So quit posting in every damn thread about one of your 40 boards for sale. Nobody gives a shit about your Happy Gilmoresque story of not being able to pay for your house because of stupid financial decisions.


Get your facts straight fuck stick.

1. I never brought it up here, on purpose.
Because of weasels like you, that spout off about shit they don't know.

2 Not financial troubles that I caused.
My mom died you piece of shit.
In the matter of one day, all the sudden I owed $26,000.
I paid that off, I didn't have power for 14 months, I couldn't get it turned on.
The house, hydro, everything was in limbo.
Did I tell anyone here that was happening.
Nope, not a soul.
3. I went on welfare once when I was 20 years old & broke my tailbone.
Haven't been on it for 20 years. 

That's all I really care to say about that.

Before all this shit happened, I was in Mexico for 6 weeks.
With all the money I saved up, from working.

Yes & it takes a really special douche bag, to continually say something stupid & sense makin' notly. Hahaha 
You fuckin' retard.

When people suggest a board to the op, & someone else comes along and offers up the said board, for a sweet deal.
Because, it was suggested to him.

That's called a few things.
Helpful, smart, knowledgeable, rad.

That's me.

You on the other hand, haven't help out one bit.

Picking on someone, that's in a bad situation.
That'll win you tonnes of friends.:finger1:

I help those guy out.

The guys that pick on the unfortunate, I love to kick the shit out of those guys.
It's funny, nobody ever stops those ones, the bystanders, usually don't mind seeing pieces of shit get worked over.

That would be you.

I'm gonna see if I can pull off some magic

If it works? Haha, you'll know it.


3rd times a charm

Go fuck yourself


TT.


----------

